

Tell HN: OWASP London tonight. OWASP EU Summit and WordPress Security - iuguy
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/London#Next_Meeting.2FEvent

======
iuguy
Disclaimer: I am talking there on WordPress, and will sort something out for
HN readers outside of the UK next month.

If you're a HN'er and you're looking to come down tonight, do say hello.

